
Show HN: Chrome extension to auto-close Zoom meeting tabs - thesephist
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clozoom/ginkdklliadpegalhjlibeggnnbdkghi
======
thesephist
Hey HN! Made this to clean up the mass of Zoom attendee tabs on our Chrome
windows. It’s open source, and really just around 100 lines of vanilla JS. But
I think scratches a pretty big itch for a lot of us in these strange times.

[https://github.com/thesephist/clozoom](https://github.com/thesephist/clozoom)

